# IVF Success after 3 failed attempts?



## Vics3827 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm just looking for some encouragement/advice.

DH and I have undergone 1 fresh cycle and 2 FET's that have all resulted in BFN. During the time we have been TTC (which is close to 3 years now) I have never had a BFP. I have just got to the stage where I can't imaging EVER seeing 2 lines on a pregnancy test - it sucks. 

The most frustrating thing is that we are basically in the "unexplained" group. I've got a good AMH, DH has good sperm and the eggs that have been collected look good and resulted in 3 5 day blasts being put back on the 3 separate occasions - 1 fresh and 2 FET's. 

For this most recent FET I went and had an endometrial biopsy/scratch done with Prof Quemby to test for NK cells. My result was 8.6% which is on the high side (the upper threshold is 5%) so I was put on Prednisolone for this cycle. I really felt that this time we had finally sorted what was wrong and that it would be "our time" but still a BFN - on previous cycles I have also started to spot a good few days before test day so knew a BFN was coming but this time I had no spotting at all. I guess it's just nature being cruel. 

So, I'm just wanting some advise on what to do next. Is there other testing that I should be having done that we haven't tried yet? I have heard that it is possible to genetically test embryo's to see if they are "normal". Is this something that any of you ladies have had done? If so where are the best clinics and do have have a rough idea of the cost involved?  

Also - I would love to hear success stories of people who have had 3 or more failed IVF cycles. I'm just in quite a dark place at the moment and am in need of inspiration!

Thanks so much everyone! xxx


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

I've just had a failed cycle. My fourth in total though my second did result in my daughter. The feeling is just horrible. However, to give you a bit of hope, my friend had several rounds of iui and three failed ivf cycles. On her fourth she fell pregnant with twins who are due in a couple of weeks.

I wish you all the luck in the world. X


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

It is really hard I think it is down to luck. I feel better when I have a follow up with the hospital and I am sure you will do too. 

I am trying to keep busy while I wait to cycle again.  Don't give up hope I am sure your time will come.


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have had a number of failed cycles - but am pleased to say I am currently 11 weeks pregnant with twins.  It can and does work out.  You 'just' need to find the strength to keep going.  Good luck and I really hope the next cycle is the one for you.  Big hugs.


----------



## Vics3827 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks so much for your kind words and encouragement!!   it really means a lot. 

I've got a follow up appointment booked for a few weeks time so am going to try and keep busy with other things until then and not obsess over reasons as to why my treatment might not be working. Easier said then done!!! 

I'm going to try and hope that my luck will change soon and that I WILL see 2 lines on a pregnancy test in the future.


----------



## Bluebell82 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Vics,

I believe, you should get your cytokines tested as well. Star17 cycled at ARGC, and from the 'lots of immunes' comment in her signature I presume that she also had testing and treatment for those. I have unexplained infertility like you, with failed cycles after embryo transfer. My cytokines have come back high. If fertilisation and embryo quality is ok and you have our diagnosis, I urge you to look at immunes properly next cycle. Otherwise you are risking that it will be disappointing again. I think the 'just go again' mantra works to a certain extent. Because As in real life, doing the same thing again and expecting a different outcome is the mindset of a madman. So I agree, you can and should go again, but you should add more immune treatment.

Good luck


----------



## Vics3827 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Just thought I would post an update on my situation in case someone comes across this post in the future.

I had my consultation and it was suggested there that I have my AMH blood test redone. This was because when I took the test in Sept 2014 on the NHS my level came back at 25.9 - that was obviously fairly high so I was initially prescribed a fairly low dose of menopur etc. This resulted in my first cycle being abandoned due to poor follicle response - on my 2nd try the dose was doubled but I still only produced 5 eggs. 

After redoing the test my AMH level is actually 6.1!!! I literally can't believe it. I think it's highly unlikely that I would drop that much in a year (I hope??) so I'm left to think that my NHS test was wildly wrong. 

I feel like I've wasted over a year and obviously I've been going on the Internet like crazy trying to find out if an AMH level of 6.1 is normal for a 31 year old? Also, I can't find out if this level means that my egg quality is poor? My egg retrieval did result in 3 blasts (1 fresh, 2 frozen) but because my level is so low could that be why I haven't had a BFP?? Are my eggs just rubbish?? 

I've got one NHS fresh cycle left and obviously keen to get this as right as I can. They can't do the treatment til March so obviously I'm freaking out because I feel that my AMH will just keep dropping. This literally sucks balls. 

Any advice anyone could give would be HUGELY appreciated!! 

X


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Vics, that must have been so disappointing and such a shock re the difference in AMH level. Did you question it with the NHS? Can you have a third test just to confirm this latest one is correct? It is just so vastly different that it sounds like you need some explanation or confirmation. 

From what I know a lot of women get pregnant through IVF with AMH levels of around 6 and some even naturally dependent on other factors. However, based on what I learnt at the recent Fertility Show, 6.1 is on the low side for your age, but that doesn't mean IVF can't work for you. I think it's actually an ok level for IVF and some women get pregnant via IVF even with levels as low as 1. But it probably impacts on the approach they will take to try and help you get a positive result. Are you also doing other things like supplements and diet etc to help improve your fertility? I would maybe suggest going to see a fertility nutritionist who can advise on this and may be able to recommend supplements to help improve egg quality. If you are in London I can recommend someone so let me know.

Good luck and don't despair. You are still in the game so to speak. Xx


----------

